# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Frau Dr. Jutta Hübner, Komplementäre Onkologie

## RuStra

Guten Tag,

heute habe ich das neue Buch von Frau Dr. Hübner "Komplementäre Onkologie" bekommen, als SHG-Buch gekauft, 69 Euro über Amazon, ISBN 978-37945-2586-7.

Frau Dr. Hübner ist Chefärztin der Abteilung Onkologie der Habichtswald-Klinik Kassel und Sprecherin des Arbeitskreises komplementäre Onkologie in der deutschen Krebsgesellschaft. Sie hat vor einer Woche in Magdeburg einen Vortrag zum Thema gehalten, dessen Diskussion aber hier auf Forumsebene ich solange nicht für sinnvoll halte, wie nicht jedermann in der Selbsthilfe per Magdeburg-DVD diesen Vortrag sich anhören konnte. Das Buch aber ist jetzt schon verfügbar und deshalb nochmal von mir aus der Vorschlag, sich das auf Gruppenenbene anzuschaffen.

Neben dem "Ratgeber Unkonventionelle Krebstherapien" von Prof. Karsten Münstedt, Frauenklinik Gießen, 2te Auflage 2005,

haben wir nun eine Zusammenstellung und Bewertung komplementärer Substanzen und Präparate aus schulmedizinisch-onkologischer Sicht, die die Diskussion beleben wird.

"Grundlage aller Darstellungen und der zusammenfassenden Bewertungen sind publizierte Untersuchungen aus wissenschaftlich anerkannten Zeitschriften des präklinischen und klinischen Bereiches; den klinischen Daten liegen auch Berichte aus anderen Journalen zugrunde, die aber beispielsweise in PubMed registriert und damit allgemein zugänglich sind." schreibt Frau Dr.Hübner im Vorwort.

In einer Übersicht über 119 Substanzen am Ende des Buches stellt Frau Dr.Hübner fest:
"Tabelle 3 stellt eine Auswahl von komplementären Substanzen vor, die bei einer speziellen Indikation oder zur Behandlung von Symptomen eingesetzt werden können. Eine naturheilkundliche Behandlung kann eine erforderliche medizinische Therapie nicht ersetzen, sondern nur sinnvoll ergänzen. Eine sorgfältige vorgeschaltete Diagnostik ist wichtig. Da für keine der Substanzen ausreichende, evidenzbasierte Daten vorliegen, kann eine positive allgemeine Empfehlung nur in wenigen Fällen ausgesprochen werden. Die unter "Individuelle Gabe möglich" aufgeführten Substanzen sind zumindest im Tierexperiment und klinischen Fallserien geprüft. In der Tabelle wird die hoch dosierte medikamentöse Gabe der entsprechenden Komplementärsubstanz bewertet."

Von den 119 Substanzen landen die allermeisten in der Rubrik "Nicht empfehlenswert", 26 Substanzen aber unter "Individuelle Gabe möglich".
Diese 26 sind:
Brennessel, Cannabis, Capsaicin, Carnitin, Q10, Cranberry, Enzyme, Faktor AF 2, Galactose, Ginkgo, Ginseng, Glutamin, Ingwer, Isoflavone, Katzenkralle, Mistel, Omega-3-Fettsäuren, Probiotika, Propolis, Selen, Teufelskralle, Thymusextrakt, Traubensilberkerze, Weidenrinde, Weihrauch, Withania (Schlafbeere)
Allerdings sagt diese Aufzählung noch nicht viel aus, man muss hinsehen, zu welchem Zweck die Empfehlung ausgesprochen wird und auch, warum die anderen Stoffe nicht empfehlenswert sind. 

Es gibt die Möglichkeit für alle, die an einer Hübner-Debatte teilnehmen wollen, sich erstmal auf der Basis der Patienten-Empfehlungen zu verständigen, die als CD mit einzelnen ein-seitigen PDFs dem Buch beiliegen. 

Vielleicht noch ein weiterer Appetit-Happen aus dem Geleitwort des Präsidenten der Krebsgesellschaft, Prof.Bamberg:
"Die meisten Ärzte nehmen gegenüber naturheilkundlichen Verfahren in der Onkologie jedoch eine eher neutral-skeptische Position ein und verweisen auf die mangelnde Datenlage. In der Tat handelt es sich hierbei um einen Richtungsstreit, der die Basis unseres ärztlichen Selbstverständnisses berührt. Die Polarisierung zwischen Schulmedizin (=evidenzbasierte Medizin, hier EbM) und Naturheilkunde (=cognition basec medicine = Erfahrungsheilkunde) verhindert eine sachliche Bewertung der Methoden. Schulmedizin wird gern als technisch, kalt, unmenschlich dargestellt. Naturheilkunde reklamiert für den Bereich der sanften und dem Menschen zugewandten Medizin. Für Patienten und die betreuenden Ärzte ist diese Diskussion jedoch wenig hilfreich."

Das finde ich auch. Uns Betroffene interessiert ohnehin nur, was wirkt. 
Also hoffe ich, dass mit diesem Buch die schulmedizinische Onkologie auf die Naturheilkunde zugeht und sich deshalb per Diskussion dieses Buches  neue therapeutische Möglichkeiten ergeben.

Viel Spass beim Lesen - ich hoffe auf Beiträge derer, die das Buch oder die ausdruckbaren PDFs in den Händen hatten.

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Ulrich

Man muß einige fundamentale Stolpersteine für eine Diskussion erst einmal beiseite räumen:
Die Cellsymbiosistherapie ist *keine* komplementäre Onkologie. Die Schulmedizin stellt sich vor, daß sie ihre Therapie (Hormonblockade, Bestrahlung, Chemotherapie) durchführt und daß die Naturheilstoffe bei dieser Therapiestrategie unterstützend bzw. ergänzend wirken sollen. Das will die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie keinesfalls; sie ist *unverträglich* mit den Therapieelementen der Schulmedizin.Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie behandelt Krebs als *mitochondriale Erkrankung*. Und zwar als Störung der Kommunikation zwischen Mitochondrium und Zellkern und als Verharren des epigenetisch auf das A-Genom fixierten Zellkerns im Zellteilungprogramm. Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie will den "Phtonenschalter" für die Umschaltung auf die Phase der differenzierten Zelleistung erreichen. Diese Auffassung ist bisher für die Schulmedizin gelinde gesagt ein Böhmisches Dorf. Für die Beseitung des Kurzschlusses im Photonenschalter wird u.a Curcumin, Resveratrol, Phospholipide und Q10 benötigt.Die Schulmedizin versucht, die Krebszellen zu eliminieren, abzutöten. Zu diesem Zweck sucht sie Unterstützung durch naturheilkundliche Präparate.Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie versucht, die Krebszellen zu re-differenzieren. Dabei stehen schulmedizinische Therapien im Wege. Sie sind *kontra-indiziert*.

Erst wenn man diese fundamentalen Unterschiede zwischen Cellsymbiosis-Therapie und Schulmedizin (inklusiver "komplementärer Onkologie") verstanden hat, lohnt es sich weiterzudiskutieren. CST und komplementäre Onkologie sind entgegensetzte Therapiestrategien.

----------


## Ulrich

Die "komplementäre Onkologie muß einige Naturheilstoffe meiden:

*Was passiert bei Hormonblockade durch Anti-Androgene (z.B.Casodex)?*
Bei der Gabe von Antiandrogenen werden im ganzen Körper folgende "sonstige Nebenwirkungen" hervorgerufen:
nachlassende Muskelkraft und GriffstärkeAbnahme der Knochendichteabnehmende Leistungsfähigkeittrockene und spröde HautAnstieg des Körpergewichts mit Zunahme des Körperfettanteilsverminderte Sauerstoffversorgung des Organismus durch Abnahme der roten Blutkörperchenchronische MüdigkeitHitzewallungen und SchweißausbrücheSchlafstörungenAntriebsstörungendepressive VerstimmungKonzentrationsschwächeAus diesem Grunde muß die Schulmedizin/komplementäre Onkologie alle Naturstoffe meiden, die den Androgenrezeptor in den Körperzellen "füttern": das sind vor allem die *Phytoöstrogene* aus Soja, Rotklee, Leinsamen usw. - Wirkstoffe der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie enthalten Phytoöstrogene.
.*Was passiert bei der Bestrahlung mit radioaktiven Substanzen?*
Radioaktive Strahlen töten in erster Linie Bakterien, darunter die bakerien-like *Mitochondrien*.Radioaktive Strahlen lassen eine *"Bombe" von Sauerstoffradikalen* in den bestrahlen Regionen explodieren - und zwar über einen Zeitraum von bis zu zwei Jahren.Aus diesem Grunde muß die Schulmedizin/komplementäre Onkologie alle Naturwirkstoffe meiden, die dem Aufbau von Mitochondrien und der Beseitigung von Mitochondrienschäden dienen: also dürfen keine Gaben von hochdosiertem *Curcumin* und keine Gaben von hochdosiertem *Ubichinon Q10* verabreicht werden. Bei Strahlentherapie bekommt Snuffiy Myers in Bezug auf Q10 recht und Jutta Hübner bekommt in Bezug auf hochdosiertes Curcumin recht. Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie arbeitet wesentlich mit Curcumin und hochdosiertes Q10 wurde von Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer als Ergänzung ausdrücklich empfohlen.
.*Was passiert bei der Infundierung von Zytostatika - auch niedrig dosierter Chemotherapie?*
Die (auch niedrigdosierte) Chemotherapie zielt auf die Abtötung aller Körperzellen im Zustande der Zellteilung.Die Chemotherapie setzt im Körper einen Schwall von Sauerstoffradikalen frei.Sie wird also durch Naturwirkstoffe behindert, die ihrerseits die Zellsteilung beeinflussen. Dazu gehört in erster Linie *Resveratrol*. Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie arbeitet wesentlich mit Resveratrol.
Diese Erläuterungen wollte ich noch einmal nachschieben, um die Unverveinbarkeit der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie mit Wirkstoffen der Schulmedizin und sie eränzender Naturheilstoffe zu unterstreichen.

Die genannten Einschränkungen gelten natürlich nicht, wenn keine schulmedizinische Therapie angewendet wird, also bei watchful waiting. Hier können die inkriminierten Naturheilstoffe ihre positive Wirkung entfalten, sofern das zellbiologische Umfeld stimmt.

Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie will die Gesamtumfeld-Bedingungen für eine Re-Differenzierung (= Heilung) von entdifferenzierten Krebszellen sicherstellen. Ob die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie das mit den derzeit dafür entwickelten Präparaten schafft, kann man leider erst in frühestens fünf Jahren sagen; die Zeit, um verläßliche Aussagen über Therapieergebnisse zu machen, ist einfach noch  zu kurz.

----------


## hartmuth

Danke für Deinen Beitrag, Ulrich.
Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, warum die Wirkung naturaler Supplemente   so ganz unabhängig von eventuell angewandten weiteren Therapien gegeben sein soll und eventuelle Kontraproduktivität wenig berücksichtigt bzw diskutiert wird.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Ullrich,

bitte, teile mit wo Du diese Info. von welchem Autor gelesen hast -

Aus diesem Grunde muß die Schulmedizin/komplementäre Onkologie alle Naturstoffe meiden, die den Androgenrezeptor in den Körperzellen "füttern": das sind vor allem die *Phytoöstrogene* aus Soja, Rotklee, Leinsamen usw. - Wirkstoffe der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie enthalten Phytoöstrogene.Günter
.

----------


## LudwigS

> Die "komplementäre Onkologie muß einige Naturheilstoffe meiden:
> 
> *Was passiert bei Hormonblockade durch Anti-Androgene (z.B.Casodex)?*Bei der Gabe von Antiandrogenen werden im ganzen Körper folgende "sonstige Nebenwirkungen" hervorgerufen:
> nachlassende Muskelkraft und GriffstärkeAbnahme der Knochendichteabnehmende Leistungsfähigkeittrockene und spröde HautAnstieg des Körpergewichts mit Zunahme des Körperfettanteilsverminderte Sauerstoffversorgung des Organismus durch Abnahme der roten Blutkörperchenchronische MüdigkeitHitzewallungen und SchweißausbrücheSchlafstörungenAntriebsstörungendepressive VerstimmungKonzentrationsschwäche


Die hier aufgeführten Symptome sind Begleiterscheinungen von Hormonentzugstherapien durch Agonisten (z.B. Enantone, Zoladex, Eligard)  und Antagonisten (z.B. Abarelix), also bei Testosteronabsenkung durch "die Spritze".

Hormonblocken durch Antiandrogene wirken direkt in den Prostatazellen, senken nicht das Testosteron im Körper und werden als Therapie gewählt um gerade die hier aufgezählten Symptome zu vermeiden.

Vereinfacht gesagt: was hier steht ist vollkommen falsch.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Ulrich

> Die hier aufgeführten Symptome sind Begleiterscheinungen von Hormonentzugstherapien durch Agonisten (z.B. Enantone, Zoladex, Eligard)  und Antagonisten (z.B. Abarelix), also bei Testosteronabsenkung durch "die Spritze".
> 
> Hormonblocken durch Antiandrogene wirken direkt in den Prostatazellen, senken nicht das Testosteron im Körper und werden als Therapie gewählt um gerade die hier aufgezählten Symptome zu vermeiden.
> 
> Vereinfacht gesagt: was hier steht ist vollkommen falsch.
> 
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


Ich habe den Beispackzettel von Casodex vor mir liegen. Ich zitiere (und lasse die Auswirkungen unmittelbar auf die Libido und Sexualität draußen vor - wie oben schon):

KraftlosigkeitHitzewallungenJuckreizDepressionÜbelkeitBauchschmerzenVerdauungsstörungenerhöhte LeberwertenzymeLeberversagentrockene HautGewichtzunahmeÜberempfindlichkeitsreaktionenSchleimhautschwellungenNesselsuchtinsterstitionelle Lungenerkrankung(selten) Blut im UrinEs hilft eben gar nichts, wenn Testosteron im Blut vorhanden ist, aber die Rezeptoren, mit denen die Körperzellen es aufnehmen, durch ein Anti-Androgen blockiert sind.

----------


## Ulrich

Auf Foren amerikanischer Selbsthilfegruppen gibt es Listen von Naturheilstoffen, die bei Hormontherapie bzw. bei deren Varianten der Anti-Androgen-Therapie (Casodex, Flutamid u.a.) zu meiden seien.

Das habe ich auch schon früher mal in diesem Forum gepostet. Kann aber jetzt die Quellen nicht finden. Sie sind auf jeden Fall auch hier im Forum angegeben.

Nachtrag: Eine Quelle ist hier angegeben:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...35&postcount=1 

Nachtrag Nr.2: Eine Reihe von Bemerkungen zu den Phytoöstrogenen finden sich auch hier: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...24268#poststop (im Thread weiter nach unten lesen).

Nachtrag Nr. 3: Rotklee und Phytoöstrogene: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...22&postcount=1
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...23722#poststop

----------


## LudwigS

Sicher hat Casodex Nebenwirkungen.

Ich zitiere mal aus Dr. Strums " Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs".

Kapitel B22 
Über die SAB (Sequentielle Androgenblockade)

_ Einige Patienten verwenden allerdings eine testosteronerhaltende ADT, die aus einer Kombination von Finasterid (Proscar) und Flutamid oder Bicalutamid (Casodex) besteht......Ziel ist es die sexuellen Funktionen zu erhalten und trotzdem das Wachstum des PK zu stoppen, indem der Tumor auf der Zellebene einer ausreichenden Androgen-Deprivation ausgesetzt wird.

Diese Strategie kann viele der typischen Nebenwirkungen einer ADT abschwächen und die Erhaltung der Sexualfunktion ermöglichen_

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RuStra

> Man muß einige fundamentale Stolpersteine für eine Diskussion erst einmal beiseite räumen:
> Die Cellsymbiosistherapie ist *keine* komplementäre Onkologie.
> 
> ...
> CST und komplementäre Onkologie sind entgegensetzte Therapiestrategien.


Lass uns bitte in DIESEM Diskussionsfaden nicht schwerpunktmässig über die Cellsymbiosistherapie diskutieren. Man kann die CST oder andere naturheilkundliche Verfahren immer wieder heranziehen, aber in erster Linie soll es in diesem Faden um die Vorschläge von Frau Dr.Hübner in ihrem Buch gehen. Weil die Debatte dieser Vorschläge eine gute Gelegenheit ist, unsere eigenen Naturheilstoff-Vorstellungen zu aktualisieren und ins Gespräch, aber auch Auseinandersetzung mit Frau Dr.Hübner bzw. mit dem Arbeitskreis Komplementäre Onkologie zu kommen.

Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Es hilft eben gar nichts, wenn Testosteron im Blut vorhanden ist, aber die Rezeptoren, mit denen die Körperzellen es aufnehmen, durch ein Anti-Androgen blockiert sind.


Die Diskussion, wie HB funktioniert, sollten wir entsprechenden Teilforum vornehmen, nicht hier.

Wenn wir jetzt in der Debatte der Vorschläge von Frau Dr.Hübner beispielsweise die Warnung vor Phytoöstrogenen aufnehmen (s. Hinweise beim Granatapfel), dann haben wir daraus einen weiteren Diskussionsfaden gewonnen, den wir dann aber auch im Androgenblockade-Teilforum abhandeln sollten: "Kontraindikationen bei Hormonblockade" oder "Phytoöstrogene, Hormonblockade und Veränderungen der Rezeptoren"

Generell schlage ich für die Debatte der Vorschläge von Frau Dr.Hübner 3 Abteilungen vor:
1. Positive Zustimmung bei Empfehlungen
2. Postitive Zustimmung bei Warnungen
3. Strittige oder unklare Punkte

Wir werden nicht alle 119 Stoffe durchdiskutieren können, aber so 20 bis 30 auf jeden Fall. Mir schwebt vor, mit VitD anzufangen, weil wir gerade erst wieder eine Auseinandersetzung hier im Forum hatten und weil, insofern wir ein aktuelles statement von Snuffy Myers haben, die Diskussion dieses Punkt auch relativ rasch zu einer ersten Korrespondenz mit Frau Dr.Hübner führen könnte.

So sehe ich zu Punkt 1. beispielsweise folgende Sachen: Wobenzym, B-Vitamine, Q10, Omega-3, Thymusextrakt

So sehe ich zu Punkt 3. sicher VitC, aber eben auch VitD, Curcumin, Quercetin usw.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Ullrich, 

Dein Verständnis von der Wirkung der Phytoestrogene auf die Androgenrezeptoren erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Zitat Ullrich: "Aus diesem Grunde muß die Schulmedizin/komplementäre Onkologie alle Naturstoffe meiden, die den Androgenrezeptor in den Körperzellen "füttern": das sind vor allem die *Phytoöstrogene* aus Soja, Rotklee, Leinsamen usw. - Wirkstoffe der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie enthalten Phytoöstrogene

Könntest Du die nachfolgende Information in Deine Überlegung mit einbeziehen und danach noch mal zum Thema schreiben?

Isoflavone, manchmal auch Phytoestrogen genannt, agieren wie eine schwache Form körpereigener Estrogene und könnten Zellen bei der Aufnahme derselben behindern
Quelle:
www.*cancer*.org/docroot/ETO/content/ETO_5_3X_Soybean.asp?sitearea=ETO

*Wirkung der Phytoöstrogene*
Gegenspieler des ERα ist der *Östrogenrezeptor beta (ERβ)*, der eine hohe Affinität gegenüber den Phytoöstrogenen aufweist und funktionell einem Tumorsuppressor entspricht. Phytoöstrogene und vor allem die in Soja reichlich vorhandenen Isoflavone (Genistein) sind nicht- steroidale Pflanzenstoffe mit einer sehr schwachen Östrogenwirkung, die aber eine, dem Tamoxifen vergleichbare Affinität gegenüber den Östrogenrezeptoren aufweisen. Ihr biologisches Wirkungsspektrum umfasst u. a.: 

· die Senkung des SHBG- Spiegels mit konsekutiver Erniedrigung des freien Testosteron 
· die Absenkung der 5 α- Reduktaseaktivität 
· die Inhibition der p450 Aromatase und Tyrosinkinase 
· Reduzierung der Expression des Androgenrezeptors und der PSA Produktion 
· Reduzierung der Proliferation 

Der präventive Effekt der Phytoöstrogene ist jedoch eng mit der Präsenz und Funktionalität des ERβ und mit der genetischen Disposition verknüpft. 
Quelle: www.*prostapath*.org/


Mein eigenes Verständnis zu den Quellentexten ist. Wenn Phytoestrogene kompetitiv körpereigenes Estrogen von seinen Rezeptoren verdrängen könnte, würde durch den Regelkreis (Hypothalamus, Hypophyse, Nebennieren, Testes) Estrogen Überschuss festgestellt und dann weniger Testosteron abgerufen/hergestellt werden. Eine, wie von Dir vermerkte Fütterung der Androgenrezeptoren mit Phytoestrogenen ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang nicht verständlich. Grundsätzlich könnte sogar gesagt werden, Formen des Estrogens habe keine Möglichkeit an den Androgenrezeptoren zu wirken  Schlüssel passt nicht ins Schloss.

Bitte, schreibe Dein eigenes Verständnis hierzu noch mal ins Forum.

Günter

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Günter,
ich erkläre mir gar nichts, da ich keine eigenen Forschungen betreibe. Ich lese nur auf dem Internet Warnungen, phytoöstrogenhaltige Naturheilmittel mit Casodex/Flutamid-Medikation gemeinsam einzunehmen.

Im übrigen ist meine Hauptthese in diesem Thread, daß die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie keine "komplementäre Onkologie" ist. Und ich zeige auf, daß man Warnungen aus dem Raum der komplementären Onkologie ernst nehmen muß, allerdings bezogen auf die jeweilige spezielle schulmedizinische Medikation.

Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie, die mit dem Phytoöstrogen Genistein arbeitet, ist jedenfalls inkompatibel bzw. kontraindiziert zur ADT.

*Nachtrag:* es scheint schwer zu verstehen zu sein. Ich habe Interesse an einer Therapie-Strategie der Re-Differenzierung der Krebszellen, nicht an deren Eliminierung und Tötung. Die 3 Hauptstrategien der Schulmedizin (ADT, Bestrahlung, Chemotherapie) *zielen nicht auf die Re-Differenzierung* der Krebszellen und sind von daher mit der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie unvereinbar.

Nun habe ich konzediert, daß bei bestimmten Formen der palliativen Schulmedizin die komplementäre Onkologie mit bestimmten Naturheilmtteln als die palliative Wirkung verstärkend, andere als die palliative Wirkung schwächend angesehen werden mögen. 

Dies im Detail zu bestimmen überlasse ich gern den berufenen Vertretern der sogenannten komplementären Onkologie. Ich habe lediglich einige Hinweise gegeben, die von Myers, Hübner und häufigen Internettexten stammen. Und im übrigen vermisse ich Listen der Inkompatibilität (Was ist komplementär, was nicht?) beim BPS schon seit langem.

----------


## RuStra

> Generell schlage ich für die Debatte der Vorschläge von Frau Dr.Hübner 3 Abteilungen vor:
> * 1. Positive Zustimmung bei Empfehlungen*
> 2. Postitive Zustimmung bei Warnungen
> 3. Strittige oder unklare Punkte
> 
> 
> So sehe ich zu Punkt 1. beispielsweise folgende Sachen: *Wobenzym,* B-Vitamine, Q10, Omega-3, Thymusextrakt


Also, nehmen wir mal das Kapitel Enzyme.

Frau Dr. Hübner schreibt in der CD-Patienten-Version als Fazit am Ende:




> Zusammenfassend gehören Enzyme, v.a. pflanzliche Enzyme wie das Bromelain, zu den interessanten Substanzen für eine komplementäre Therapie. Bis weitere Studienergebnisse vorliegen, kann die Enzymtherapie *begleitend zur Chemo- und Strahlentherapie* empfohlen werden. Eine
> Wirkungsabschwächung der Tumortherapie muss nicht befürchtet werden. Auch bei *Entzündungen nach Bestrahlung* und *bei einem Lymphödem* kann eine Therapie erfolgen.


Das ist doch allerhand Positives und sollte dementsprechend von ziemlich viel Betroffenen umgesetzt werden können.

Im Netz kann man 800 Kapseln Wobenzym N bestellen, kostet weniger als 80 Euros, man hat damit allerhand nützliche Stoffe. 

Im Wobenzym sind drin:
Pankreatin (Schwein), Trypsin (Schwein), Chymotrypsin (Rind), Bromelain, Papain,Rutosid


grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Ulrich schrieb im Phytoöstrogen-Faden:



> am Rande interessant finde ich, wenn Hübner vor Quercetin warnt - warum und für welche schulmedizinische Therapie tut sie es?



Also, nehmen wir als weiteres Beispiel das Kapitel Quercetin.

Frau Dr. Hübner schreibt in der CD-Patienten-Version als Fazit am Ende:




> Zusammenfassend ist *Quercetin eine für die Krebstherapie hochinteressante, aber* nach heutigem Wissen noch nicht eindeutig zu bewertende Substanz. Ihre Aufnahme im Rahmen einer gesunden Ernährung ist positiv zu bewerten. Von einer zusätzlichen Einnahm in Form von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln muss eher abgeraten werden, da nicht bekannt ist, ob wirksame Konzentrationen im Blut erreicht werden und da bei hohen Konzentrationen Sicherheitsbedenken bestehen. Da Quercetin *möglicher Auslöser für eine Tumorentwicklung sein kann*, wird im Umgang mit dieser Substanz zur Vorsicht geraten.

----------


## Ulrich

Diese Zusammenfassung von der CD, die du wiedergibst ist nun aber wirklich sehr schwach.

Macht Hübner die Aussage für
Patienten, die ansonsten keine Wirkstoffe zu sich nehmen (watschful waiting)?Macht Hübner ihre Aussage für Patienten, die ADT1,2,3 praktizieren; immerhin ist eine hormonmodulierende Wirkung von Quercetin wahrscheinlich?Macht Hübner ihre Aussage für Patienten, die eine Strahlentherapie bekommen haben und noch ca. 2 Jahre lang mit Spätfolgen derselben zu kämpfen haben?Macht Hübner ihre Aussage für Patienten, die eine Chemotherpie hinter sich haben?
Für wen macht Hübner diese Aussage? In so allgemeiner und nichtssagender Form ("... wird im Umgang mit dieser Substanz zur Vorsicht geraten") finden sich zig Beiträge auf dem Internet, die alle nur eins sind: *nichtssagend!*

Im übrigen, wie du dir denken kannst, vermisse ich Hinweise auf die Wirkung in den Mitochondrien oder wirkt Quercetin nur am Zellkern oder im Zytosol - alles  bleibt im Unbestimmten?

----------


## RuStra

> Diese Zusammenfassung von der CD, die du wiedergibst ist nun aber wirklich sehr schwach.


ja, die Patienten-Texte scheinen generell etwas dünn geraten.
aber wie können wir die Debatte weiterführen, wenn das Buch nicht allen vorliegt? Ich kann ja jetzt nicht beigehen und alles abtippen, abgesehen davon, dass ich das nicht darf.

Ich habe mal folgendes gemacht:

*Erstens* eine neue promann-Seite zum Quercetin.

*Zweitens* im PubMed gesucht:
bei den Suchworten "quercetin cancer" gabs 908 Treffer
nehme ich "prostate" noch dazu, also als Gesamt-Suchbegriff "quercetin prostate cancer" sind es nur noch 56, aber immerhin
Ich habe jeweils 2 Papier jüngeren Datums im Volltext runtergeladen und auf die neue Seite gestellt.

*Drittens* bin ich den drei Literatur-Hinweisen von Frau Dr.Hübner am Ende des Quercetin-Kapitels nachgegangen. 
Zwei davon stehen auf der neuen Seite, und zwar 
die Hamster-Studie aus 1982 (Ergebnis: keine Tumor-Induzierung), als Abstract und
die Ratten-Studie von 1980 (Ergebnis: Tumor-Induzierung durch Quercetin in der Blase und Darm), als Volltext.
Der dritte Hinweis ist im PubMed nicht zu finden, da gehts um die unterstützende Wirkung bei Radiatio (Rozenfeld et al., 1990: "Die topische und orale Gabe von Quercetin bei Patienten während einer Radiatio führte zu verminderten Hautschädigungen").

Eigentlich hat Frau Dr.Hübner in der Besprechung  -in der sie sich auf mehr als angegebenen 3 Lit-Stellen bezieht-  einen guten Eindruck vom Quercetin. "Quercetin stellt eine der interessantesten Substanzen aus der Gruppe der sekundären Pflanzenstoffe dar, da es zahlreiche Moleküle innerhalb der Tumorzelle beeinflusst, somit den Zellzyklus inhibieren und gleichzeitig eine Apoptose einleiten kann." 

Dass sie dennoch keine Empfehlung ausspricht, liegt an der unterstellten Mutagenität: "Da Quercetin auch mutagen ist, zu Schädigungen der DNA führen kann und zumindest in niedrigen Konzentrationen das Wachstum von Tumorzellen stimuliert, muss vor seinem Einsatz in medikamentöser Form gewarnt werden. Es sind zunächst Studien erforderlich, die Indikationen und Kontraindikationen herausarbeiten."

Dr.Kremer hatte mal gesagt, dass in Bezug auf die eingesetzten Polyphenole, speziell dem Curcumin-Extrakt, dem Quercetin und dem OPC, es Studien gibt, dass diese zwei- und dreikernigen Polyphenole eine entscheidende Bedeutung hinsichtlich der Lebensverlängerung haben. 


Cheers,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Forum,

gerade ist die heutige BPS-Hotline zu Ende gegangen. 
Mit einem der Anrufer habe ich vereinbart, dass ich das *Thema Genistein und welche Dosierung* hier zum Thema mache.

Er hatte das Buch von Frau Dr.Hübner ebenfalls vorliegen und zitierte aus dem Abschnitt über Isoflavone, S.150: 

"Genistein wirkt konzentrationsabhängig, *niedrige Konzentrationen fördern* *die Zellproliferation* von Prostatakarzinomzellen und erhöhen die Expression von Androgenrezeptor-abhängigen Genen, während *höhere Konzentrationen zu einer Inhibition* führen. Es ist nicht bewiesen, dass die höheren Konzentrationen mit der der Nahrungsaufnahme erreicht werden können."

Nun wird es im ersten Schritt darauf ankommen, herauszufinden, auf welche Studien sich Frau Dr.Hübner bezieht und wie dort "niedrig" definiert ist.

Bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Frau Dr.Hübner schreibt auf S. 48 zum Beifuß:




> Wirkstoffe und Anwendungsgebiete
> 
> Artemisia annua enthält den Wirkstoff Artemisinin. Artemisisin wird gegen Malaria eingesetzt, er führt in den eisenhaltigen Plasmodien zur Radikalbildung und zerstört sie. 
> 
> Wirkungen 
> 
> Laborexperimentelle Daten
> 
> Artemisinin hat antiproliferative, proapoptotische und oxidative Eigenschaften. Auch die Derivate von Artemisinin sind start zytotoxisch. Zu den molekularen Mechanismen gehört die Inhibition von VEGF, Artemisinin hat somit auch eine antiangiogenetische Wirkung.
> ...


Ich greife den Wirkstoff Artemisinin auf, weil wir Sonntag in der SHG-Sitzung darüber gesprochen haben und ich nun erstmal eine Seite dazu gemacht habe, hier.

Reinardo hatte 2004 das Thema schon mal angeschnitten, im KISP hier verdrahtet, unter Bezug auf einen Beitrag von Richard/Christian aus 2001 - den ich allerdings nicht kenne, kann mir den jemand besorgen?

Ich habe auch die von Frau Dr.Hübner angebebenen Lit-Quellen als Abstracts aufgesammelt, in der Berger-Quelle (Uni Erlangen) wird auf Efferth verwiesen und da sind wir dann doch auf einer etwas grösseren Spur. Die leider in dem Buch von Frau Dr.Hübner nicht weiter verfolgt wird.

Prof. Efferth und seine "Rasterfahndung in der Kräuterapotheke" - s. Pressemitteilung des DKFZ vom Februar diesen Jahres hat schon allerhand gefunden. Wenn man liest, was er zum Artemisinin sagt, hört sich das schon anders an als das abweisende statement von Frau Dr.Hübner (aus dem TAZ-Artikel, der schon vom Juli letzten Jahres stammt - ist auch mal hier im Forum aufgetaucht ... ) :




> Flächendeckende Studien fehlen zwar noch. Aber *wenn ein Krebspatient es will, kann laut Efferth jeder Arzt, jede Klinik ihn zeitgleich zur schulmedizinischen Therapie mit dem Pflanzenmittel behandeln.unbedingt in Kombination mit einem Eisenpräparat*  Artesunate sollte aber verabreicht werden. Efferth: "In Anwesenheit von Eisen-Ionen bricht die Endoperoxidbrücke besonders schnell auf." Das Eisen lagert sich in schnell wachsenden Zellen an, markiert solchermaßen das Zellwachstum und macht die wuchernden Zellen so zum Zielpunkt für die Substanz.


Die Anwendung auf den PK sollte wohl nur versucht werden, wenn eine schnelle Wachstumsphase vorhanden ist, denn das Artemisinin wirkt nur bei schnell wachsenen Tumoren. Kann sein, dass das an der geringen Halbwertzeit liegt. Aber die Wirkung ist ähnlich pro-oxidativ wie wir das auch vom hochdosierten VitC her kennen: Es werden freie Radikale gebildet, die die Krebszelle oxidativ in den Zelltod treiben. Dass das nur bei Krebszellen und nicht bei gesunden Zellen passiert, hängt mit dem anderen Redox-Status von Krebszellen zusammen, auch dass sie weniger Katalase haben, und dass sie mehr Eisen haben (das ja bekanntlich aus dem Untergang der Mitochondrien bzw. dem Abbau des Cytochroms stammt).

Ich finde, wer im Progress ist, sollte diesen Artemisinin-Versuch machen. Wo man das Zeugs allerdings herbekommt, weiss ich (noch) nicht.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Ulrich

Im Mittelalter wurde dem Beifuß Zauberkraft zugeschrieben. Es wurde beim Räuchern von Schinken verwendet.
Heute ist es ein Würzkraut in Wurst und in Speisen mit Hülsenfrüchten. In türkischen Läden gibt es ab und an getrocknete Beifußsträußchen.

Die deutsche Wikipedia enthält einige orientierende Artikel:

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemisia_(Pflanze)*
Hier lernt man, daß Beifuß und Wermut sowie Eberraute verwandte Pflanzen sind.

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einj%C3...er_Beifu%C3%9F*
Dieser Artikel geht näher auf den einjährigen Beifuß ein.

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemisinin*



> *Zytostatikum*
> Die Prüfung des Artemisinins als potentielles Krebsmedikament befindet sich noch in einem frühen Stadium. Auf Grund der oben beschriebenen Wechselwirkung von Eisenionen mit der Peroxidstruktur könnte es eine reduzierte Angiogenese und Expression vaskulärer endothelialer Wachstumsfaktoren im Gewebe bewirken.


Beifuß wächst als Unkraut fast überall und kann leicht geerntet werden.

----------


## Harro

Hallo, auch *hier* wird weiter unten ausführlich zu artemisinin berichtet.

*"Wer nichts weiß, muss alles glauben"
*(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Prof. Efferth und seine "Rasterfahndung in der Kräuterapotheke"


So, ich habe eben mit Prof.Efferth telefoniert, um zu erfahren, was der klinische Stand des Einsatzes von Artemisinin bei Krebs ist.

In dem TAZ-Artikel von Juli 2007 war ja zu lesen,




> Efferth fand dennoch eine Lösung: das mittelständische belgische Unternehmen *Dafra Pharma* produziert ebenfalls gegen Malaria zugelassene Medikamente aus "Qinhao" (so der chinesische Name für Artemisia annua) - und *ist für Studien bereit*. Eine solche läuft nun in der *Heidelberger Frauenklinik* mit Brustkrebspatientinnen. *Pilotbeispiele* gibt es außerdem: Gegen Schwarzen Hautkrebs im Auge, gegen den keine herkömmliche Therapie hilft, ist Artesunate sogar als Solist erfolgreich. Bei Leukämien, Darm- und Gebärmutterkrebs sollen die Tabletten als Zusatz wirken, auch bei Prostata- und Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs wurde der Wirkstoff bereits eingesetzt.


Hier die Infos von Prof.Efferth: 
1. Die Studie in der Heidelberger Frauenklinik ist noch nicht angelaufen, sondern nur geplant.
2. Es gibt bisher nur 2 Heilversuche, beim Melanom, einer wirkte, der andere nicht.
3. Der Stoff ist bei Dafra zu beziehen.
4. Das Eisen, was gegeben werden sollte, damit die Endoperoxid-Brücke im Artemisinin leichter aufbricht, ist Eisen(II).

Da bisher keine klinischen Studien existieren, kann auch nix gesagt werden, somit ist der Einsatz auch nicht zu empfehlen - so wie Frau Dr. Hübner es auch sagt. Gleichwohl ist zu fragen, warum werden keine klinischen Studien gemacht bzw. laufen sie nur schleppend an, wenn doch die wissenschaftliche Rationalität dafür spricht. Das ist eine politische Frage, sagte ich, eine Meinung, der Prof. Efferth zustimmte, es geht um die Finanzierung.

Im Taz-Artikel steht auch:



> So stellt zwar ein bekannter Pharmariese (Sanofi) das Artesunate-Mittel für die Malariatherapie her. Da der Konzern aber nicht in den Markt für Krebsmedikamente einsteigen will, verweigert er Geld für Studien.


Von Seiten der wissenschaftlichen Rationalität, meinte Efferth, bietet sich hier eine Möglichkeit. Dass trotzdem diese Möglichkeit nicht genutzt wird und den betroffenen Krebspatienten eröffnet wird, liegt in den poltischen Verhältnissen, die ein Gesundheits- und Medizinwissenschafts-System hervorbringen, das mittlerweile auch weitgehend den Zwängen der Kapital-Akkumulaiton unterworfen ist und das aus diesen Zwängen wieder befreit werden muss. 
Also bleibt uns nichts übrig als 
a) auch die politische Herausforderung anzunehmen und uns zunehmend als gesundheitspolitische pressure group zu verstehen;
b) individuelle Heilversuche zu organisieren, wo die systematische Heil-Prüfung aus politischen Gründen nicht organisiert wird. 

Hier stellt sich die Frage, welcher Arzt macht mit welchem PK-Betroffenem, der derzeit einen heftigen Progress erleiden muss, ein Artemisinin-Experimet? Bzw. welcher PK-Betroffene überredet welchen Arzt, es mal zu versuchen?

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

der von Harald verschmähte Dr. Douwes gibt Artemesinin an Patienten und hat umfangreiche Erfahrungen. Wirkstoffe von Beifuss sind Artemether, Artetmisinin und Artemesunate, sind toxisch unt passiert die Bluthinnschranke.

Bei einer Eisenzuführung und anschließenden Behandlung von Krebszellen im Reagenzglas mit Artemesinin, werden Krebszellen vernichtet, nicht aber gesunde Zellen.

Solche naturheilkundlichen Hilfen für uns, sind in Mengen von Dr. Douwes zu erfahren. 

Ich war sehr enttäuscht von den Reaktionen einiger schulmed. eingestellter SHG Leiter und Haralds Komentar im Forum, über den Douwesvortrag in Freudenstadt. Ich habe es vermieden, meinem Freund dazu was zu sagen.

 Mir bringen solche Vorträge viel mehr als der xte Vortrag über OP, oder Inkontinenz, oder Bestrahlung oder Chemo, was ich immer zu "erleiden" habe.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> der von Harald verschmähte Dr. Douwes gibt Artemesinin an Patienten und hat umfangreiche Erfahrungen. Wirkstoffe von Beifuss sind Artemether, Artetmisinin und Artemesunate, sind toxisch unt passiert die Bluthinnschranke.
> 
> Bei einer Eisenzuführung und anschließenden Behandlung von Krebszellen im Reagenzglas mit Artemesinin, werden Krebszellen vernichtet, nicht aber gesunde Zellen.


Super, danke, Konrad !!
Hab in Bad Aibling angerufen und erfahren, dass die das aus Holland beziehen, von Euro Nutrodor B.V., hier die entsprechende Artemisinin-Seite.

Somit steht einem Versuch/Experiment nichts mehr im Wege ... ja, nichts ausser dem WILLEN, sowohl eines Betroffenen als auch eines Arztes, der das ganze überwacht.
Wer sich in Bad Aibling näher informieren will, kann dies bei Herrn Lachmeier tun, Tel. 08061 - 398 - 103, der kennt sich mit Beschaffung und Einsatz des Artemisinin aus.

Damit ist meine Info-Beschaffungs-action zu diesem Punkt beendet.
Viel Glück,
Rudolf

----------


## JürgenS

> ...
> Damit ist meine Info-Beschaffungs-action zu diesem Punkt beendet.
> ...


 Sorry, leider nicht.

Artemisinin ist die Grundsubstanz der _Artemia unnua,_ Artesunate ein Derivat davon. Artesunate ist wirkungsvoller als Artemisinin, hat aber eine kürzere Halbwertzeit. Wenn Prof. Efferth von Artesunate spricht, meint er es auch. Man kann natürlich auch Artemisinin nehmen, aber vielleicht ist es nicht so wirkungsvoll wie Artesunate. Artesunate wird auch unter dem Namen Arinate gehandelt und ist in Deutschland *verboten.* Man kann es aber auf Rezept ( Malaria-Stand-by für eine Afrikarreise z.B.) über eine Internationale Apotheke beziehen. Einige Versandapotheken bieten Artesunate der Firma Novo Form an, aber ich glaube, dass es sich nicht um das Malariamittel handelt und für unsere Zwecke geeignet ist.

Artemisinin kann man auch hier beziehen, ist von NutriConergy und empfohlen ( u.a Dr. Rowen, Editor in Chief, Second Opinion)

Bei dem von Prof. Efferth in einem seiner Studien  verwendeten Eisen handelt es sich um ein Produkt der Firma ferro sanol, vielleicht sind die Dragees geeignet.

Schönen Abend noch

JürgenS

----------


## Harro

*Glorifizierung

*Hallo, seit Menschen mit bösartigen Tumoren jedweder Art zu tun haben, gibt es den einen oder anderen Behandlungsweg, der zum Erfolg führte, obwohl er nicht von der medizinischen Wissenschaft akzeptiert oder anerkennt wird. Warum also soll das bei dem liebenswerten Dr. Douwes anders sein. Was mich und die anwesenden zahlreichen SHG-Leiter gestört hat, waren die marktschreierischen Überzeugungsaktivitäten des nun plötzlich von Konrad so geschätzten Dr. Douwes. Zu Artemisinin hier noch ein paar Links: 

http://www.news-medical.net/?id=7694

http://www.townsendletter.com/Dec200...isinin1202.htm

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/conten...00005/art00009

http://www.lammd.com/A3R_brief_in_do...rtemisinin.cfm

So ungefährlich ist das Zeug übrigens auch nicht.

*"Der Jammer der Menschheit ist, dass die Klugen feige, die Tapferen dumm und die Fähigen ungeduldig  sind. Das Ideal  wäre der tapfere Kluge mit der nötigen Geduld"
*(Truman Capote)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harld,

von mir ist er auch so geschätzt, weil er einem GS 10 Freund, sehr versiert, helfen konnte und das seit vielen Jahren.

Mir, du wirst es an meinen Zwischen-Fragen und Reaktinen bei dem Vortrag gemerkt haben, hat das Gesagte und Angedeutete sehr gut gefallen. Ich glaube wir können es miteinander. Du bist etwas sehr schulmedizinisch, mannheimerisch, wenn ich das sagen darf (du weisst was ich meine) geprägt. Deine Reaktion, auch in Freudenstatt, hat uns, wir hatten eingeladen, sehr geärgert. Wir wissen schon was wir tun und wollte auch mal schulmed. geprägte SHG-Leiter und auch Neuen, was anderes zukommen lassen.

Es gibt auch noch anderes, außer OP, Betrahlung, Chemo u.v.m. Du weisst was ich mache und wie es mir geht. Wer kann schon hochtherapiert, bis 4.30 Uhr "durchmachen", auch das ist LQ, du nicht, du warst früh im Bett.

Ich werde mir, meine Leute meinen ich muss was zusätzlich tun, Dr. Douwes anschauen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Für Konrad

*Lieber Konrad, *dieser* Thread ist erneut Dir gewidmet, obwohl ich das hier nicht extra im Vorspann betont habe. Ich, und Schulmediziner. Das kann doch nur eine völlig fatale Fehleinschätzung nach all dem, was wir schon gemeinsam diskutiert haben, von Dir sein. Möglicher Grund für meine augenblickliche gute Verfassung könnte sein, dass ich eben nicht bis 4.30 Uhr in der Frühe über einen bestimmten Doktor diskutiert habe. 
Einer der geladenen Gäste ist schon nach dem Abendessen an die frische Luft gegangen, weil er dem Gastredner nicht zuhören wollte. Von einer Verärgerung wegen meines Berichtes zu dem Vortrag ist mir bislang nichts bekannt geworden, obwohl ich inzwischen mit etlichen Mitgliedern des neu gewählten Vorstandes Kontakt hatte. Da bist Du wohl einer Fehlinformation aufgesessen. Gerade unter guten Freunden, was Du ja nun betonst, sollte eine vorurteilsfreie Diskussion, die auch Kritik beinhaltet, ohne Schmäh Vorrang haben. Ich hatte Dir als Einziger zu Deinem 5-Punkte-Frage-Beitrag wegen Deiner persönlichen Situation geantwortet. Leider von Deiner Seite bislang kein Echo. Von einem Freund erwarte ich das schon, wobei ich Dein Eintreten für Dr. Douwes durchaus lobenswert finde. Ein paar Worte an meine Adresse hätten noch Platz im Forum gefunden. 

*"Zukunft etwas, das meistens schon da ist, bevor wir damit rechnen"*
(Anonymer Verfasser)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## JürgenS

> *...*
> So ungefährlich ist das Zeug übrigens auch nicht.
> ...


Na. ja, Krebs ist ja auch nicht so ungefährlich. Allerdings kann es gefährlich werden, wenn das "Zeug" nicht wirkt. Hat man zu Beginn der Einnahme die Zellen mit Eisen aufgeladen um die Wirkung zu steigern, und das "Zeug " wirkt nicht, kann der Schuss nach hinten losgehen und es kommt zu einem Wachstumsschub. Um sicher zu gehen, dass Artemisinin wirkt, sollte man vorher einen Test machen lassen. Alternativ kann man auf die Zuführung von Eisen verzichten, wenn man kein Risiko eingehen möchte. Ausserdem ist non-compliance ein Problem. Man muss also darauf achten, dass man das Einnahme-Schema strikt einhält.
Übrigens sollen ja schon Leute, die bei grün über die Straße gingen, überfahren worden sein. (sh.. happens)

Gruss

JürgenS

----------


## naddel333

nachdem ich heute abend von einer klientin auf dieses forum aufmerksam gemacht wurde, hatte ich eine menge zu lesen. ich bin selbst krebspatientin, wenn auch nicht prostata...:-)) nur brust, mit knochenmetas. ich war vor rund 6 jahren die erste, die versuchte das thema artemisinin ( später auch germanium) an die öffentlichkeit zu tragen, zumindest in deutschsprachigen raum gab es damals nichts ausser der übersetzung des zeitungsartikels über prof. henry lai.
ich wurde allerdings damit überall sofort geblockt, gesperrt und rausgeworfen......
seit über 4 jahren ist die entwicklung des krebsgeschehens bei mir gestoppt, und daher denke ich, ich könnte das haben, was allen hier fehlt , manigfaltige erfahrungen. mittlerweile gebe ich mein wissen an krebspatienten weiter und arbeite mit einigen ärzten und heilpraktikern zusammen.....

die informationen in diesem faden scheinen teils korrekt, sind es aber nicht. vor allem in den wichtigsten punkten!

wer sich heute noch wundern kann, warum so ein fantastischer wirkstoff nicht weiter erforscht wird und zudem noch oft einfach nur verboten ist,- kennt sich mit solchen gegebenheiten und wirtschaftlichen zusammenhängen tatsächlich nur wenig aus.

artemisinin ist seit jahren gegen krebs vollständig und weltweit durchpatentiert! kann also keine patentrechte mehr bekommen.
dann gibt es auch keine studiengelder! es sei denn, man nimmt ein anderes devirat her, und mixt es noch mit einigen anderen, streng geheimen geschichten....solche studien werden dann so wunderbar manipuliert, dass genau das ergebnis veröffentlicht werden kann, wofür der auftraggeber bezahlt hat! die medien spielen dabei dann die rolle der werbung = z.b.: artemisinin taugt dann nichts, es muss artesunate sein..... ect.

wenn dann dieser turbokiller für krebszellen doch trotz aller gegenmassnahmen der pharmazie und bestochenen gesetzgeber doch zu bekannt wird, um als natürliche substanz den naturmedizinern evt. ein paar euro in die tasche zu bringen, wird es als medizinischer rohstoff oder als medikament deklariert allenfalls interessant in völlig sinnfreier form,- nämlich als zusatz zu zytostatischen mitteln oder als mixtur mit ähnlichem,- möglicherweise doch noch richtige milliarden fliessen zu lassen, als die ganz neue art der chemo ect. blabla.....
inzwischen werden natürlich alle gewarnt vor der gefährlichkeit, den auszug eines küchenkrautes zu sich zu nehmen!

(artemisinin wurde bereits vor fast einem jahrhundert in china mit 10.000 facher überdosierung an affen getestet, OHNE nebenwirkungen!)

auch im medikament gegen malaria ist es mit stoffen vereint, die die in der pharmazie so beliebten nebenwirkungen erbringen, auf das man immer weitere medikamente braucht, um diesen herr zu werden.....
wenn da mal nicht absicht dahintersteckt?

noch ein wichtiger punkt=
es geht bei diesem "medikament" um die AKTIVITÄT!
es muss eine bestimmte pflanze sein, die eben nicht überall an strassenrändern wächst!
für 2-3 kilo davon wird 1 hektar land bepflanzt,- die unwirksamen RESTE gehen tonnenweise an die nahrungsergänzungshersteller, die wiederum eine als medizinischer rohstoff deklarierte substanz überhaupt GAR NICHT verwenden DÜRFEN! damit ist klar, dass solche selbstversuche den betroffenen nur die wenige zeit kosten, die ihnen zur verfügung steht,- eine etwaiige verbesserung spricht lediglich für einen placebo-effekt und ist recht selten!

zusätzlich sollte man wissen, dass KEIN anderes medikament damit kompatibel ist, denn all das übersäuert den organismus, für eine gute wirkung sollte man lieber ins basische wechseln und noch einige andere hilfsstoffe einbeziehen.....auch vieles aus der naturmedizin passt nicht dazu,- zum beispiel vitamingaben u.v.m.
einige andere erkenntnisse passen allerdings wieder sehr gut hinein, z.b. die auffindung eines pilzes oder parasiten und eine demensprechende behandlung.

es gibt zwar keine nebenwirkungen, aber dennoch kann diese therapie für ahnungslose gefährlich werden! wenn es klappt,- und krebszellen werden abgetötet, kann es zu nekrosen und vergiftungen kommen, daher muss nachher oder auch währenddessen unbedingt eine ausleitung stattfinden. das wäre auch bei malaria sicher der bessere weg! da die mediziner zumeisst mit dem thema wenig vertraut sind, gibt es hier dann viele arten der fehtdiagnosen....es ist also eine erfahrenere begleitung die bessere wahl. alleingänge bringen in den meisten fällen keine erfolge!

ich beantworte gerne weitere fragen, man kann mich leicht finden:-))

----------


## HorstK

> man kann mich leicht finden:-))


Hallo *Genossin*,

das stimmt, man kann Sie wirklich leicht finden :-)

http://www.abc-heilungs.net/index.html

(In keinem Fall kann ABC-Heilungs.net für tatsächliche oder behauptete Schäden irgendwelcher Art verantwortlich gemacht werden, die durch die Benutzung oder im Zusammenhang mit der Benutzung der hier bereitgestellten Informationen entstehen, seien es direkte oder indirekte Schäden, Folgeschäden oder Sonderschäden einschließlich entgangenen Gewinns, oder Schäden, die aus dem Verlust von Daten entstehen. Die Erprobung der hier vorgeschlagenen medizinischen Behandlungs- und Heilmethoden am eigenen Körper erfolgt ausschließlich auf eigenes Risiko).

Freundliche Grüße nach Mallorca

----------


## JürgenS

*KLappern gegört zum Geschäft*

Also ist Naddel endlich bei uns gelandet. Sie tummelt sich auch in anderen Foren und versucht ihr Geschäft anzukurbeln, mit den Behauptungen, nur sie weiss, wie Artemisinin angewendet wird, nur ihr Artemisinin wirkt usw. usw.. Am besten ignorieren.

Gruss
JürgenS

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Männer,

hier mein Versuch mit Artemisinin:

Ende Oktober habe ich Flutamid abgesetzt. Nach 6 Wochen nur mit Trenantone betrug meine PSAVZ 4,05 Monate. Die folgenden 6 Wochen habe ich einen Versuch mit Artemisinin von Nutricology unternommen: 300mg tägl. 5 Tage on/5 Tage off (mit Eisenpriming von 150mg ferro sanol jeweils einen Tag vor Beginn des Zyklus) für 3 Zyklen; nach der letzten Pause 200mg tägl. kontinuierlich für 20 Tage. Am Ende dieser 6 Wochen betrug die PSAVZ 4,7 Monate; verglichen mit 4.05 Monaten im Bereich der üblichen möglichen PSA-Schwankungen. 

Eine Wirkung von Artemisinin ist aus diesem Versuch nicht abzuleiten. Vielleicht braucht es einen echt heftigen Progress.

Nach zwei Wochen Pause werde ich mit 200mg tägl. weitermachen. Mal sehen was dann dabei herauskommt. 

JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die schöne Info. Auch ich weiss, wie Artemisinin zu dosieren ist. Für mich gen. sehr positiv getestet. Bei mir heisst das Artesiane.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
die von Rudolf im Juni begonnene Diskussion zum Buch von Fr. Dr. Hübner kommt leider nicht mehr so recht voran. Dabei wäre es doch sehr interessant, daraus Anregungen für komplementäre Therapien zu ziehen.
Die Anzahl der zu "empfehlenden Substanzen", nämlich 26, ist ohnehin enttäuschend gering. Leider ist auch keine einzige dabei, zumindest nach der Klassifizierung von Fr. D. Hübner, die eine "direkte Wirkung gegen den Tumor" hat.
Vielleicht wäre es doch möglich, wenigstens die von Rudolf vorgeschlagene "Abt. 1: positive Zustimmung bei Empfehlungen" zusammen zu bekommen. Rudolf hatte bisher genannt:
Wobenzym, B-Vitamine, Q 10, Omega-3, Thymusextrakt.
Erfahrungsberichte, wie von JürgenS zu Artemisinin, sind dazu besonders wertvoll. 
Als Leser der Bestseller "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" und "Das Anti-Krebs-Buch", wären m M. im nächsten Schritt vieleicht die Substanzen zu nennen, die Fr. Dr. Hübner als "Bestandteil einer gesunden Ernährung" bezeichnet. z. B. Ellagsäure, Grüner Tee, Knoblauch etc.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Helmut.

mich hast du vergessen. Mir liegen gen. von meinem Blut und den darin vorhandenen, genügend Krebszellen getestete Empfehlungen vor. 5 mit greater sensivity und über 40 mit less sensivity (immerhin), alles Naturprodukte.
Daniel wird sagen, nur im Reagenzglas, aber mit meinen sehr malignen Krebszellen, im Progress. Nicht mit euren Problemchen vergleichbar.

Bei Douwes bekommst, erfährst du ähnlich viel natur, nur aber allgemein, für jeden Krebs, ohne die "Abstimmung" auf deine sich verändernden Krebsmutationen.

Ob Hufelandklinik, ob Habichtswaldklinik, das sind alles Schulmediziner, auch Frau Dr. Hübner, ich kenne sie und ihren Vortrag. Denen genügt nicht, wie Douwes oder auch BIO-MED Dr. M. oder meinem Herrn T. große eigene Erfahrung, auch von Kolegen aus Netzwerken. Sie brauchen Studien, die nicht kommen werden. Solange kann ich nicht warten.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## helmutS

Lieber Konrad,
ich habe Dich überhaupt nicht vergessen. Wie kann ich? Ich warte ja noch auf Deine Ratschläge. Aber lass uns in diesem Thread, wie von Rudolf vorgeschlagen, auf die von Fr. Dr. Hübner genannten Substanzen konzentrieren. Sonst kommen wir nicht weiter. 
Auf die Schulmedizin werde ich nicht verzichten. Zusätzlich habe ich und werde ich auch weiterhin komplementäre Therapien durchführen.
Über meine Erfahrungen mit Dr. Douwes sowie mit der Hufeland Klinik habe ich bereits an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum berichtet. Möchte ich hier nicht wiederholen.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Helmut,

auch wenn es hier nicht passt. Bei hohem Blutdruck unter Casodex sollte man überlegen, Gewichtsreduzierung, wenn notwendig (bei mir nicht), Überlegung, ob Casodex überhaupt was bringt. Wenn ja evtl. Casodex homeopathisch zuführen "potenzieren" und austesten.

Ich wollte nur sagen, daß es eine Menge von möglichen Naturmitteln gibt, die uns evtl. helfen können. Die Frage ist nur welche, für wen. Da ist mir die Diskusion Hübner zu wenig.

Dann mach mal schön Schulmedizin, auch da viel Erfolg. Ich habe meine NEM Einnahme auf das für mich zu erwartende, Hilfreiche reduziert.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> Wenn ja evtl. Casodex homeopathisch zuführen "potenzieren" und austesten.


Hallo Konrad,

da hast du wohl ein falsches - oder gar kein - Verständnis der Wirkungsweise von Casodex bzw. Antiandrogenen allgemein.
Die sollen die Androgenrezeptoren der Prostata und der Krebsmetastasen besetzen und damit gegen das Andocken von Testosteron- und Dihydrotestosteronmolekülen "versperren" wie ein Schlüssel das Schlüsselloch. Wenn Du sie in homöopathischen Dosen verabreichst, werden vielleicht eine Handvoll Rezeptoren neutralisiert, aber die vielen übrigen sammeln weiter fleißig Testosteron- und DHT-Moleküle. Effekt gleich Null.
Nicht umsonst empfehlen Dr. Leibowitz und andere Ärzte die 150-mg-Dosierung von Casodex/Bicalutamid.
Der Effekt, dass die Krebszellen beginnen können, sich von dem Antiandrogen zu ernähren, ist eine andere Geschichte.

Ralf

----------


## helmutS

Lieber Konrad,
Dein sicher gut gemeinter Ratschlag hilft mir leider nicht weiter.
Um wieviel soll ich mein Körpergewicht reduzieren, um Bluthochdruck bei der Einnahme von Casodex zu vermeiden? Ich habe knapp 71 kg, bei einer Größe von 177 cm.
Auf Deinen Vorschlag, Casodex in homöopathischer Dosierung einzunehmen, hat Ralf bereits sachkundig geantwortet.
Welche Naturmittel bzw. NEM meinst Du, die Fr. Dr. Hübner in Ihrem Buch nicht genannt hat? Würde diese auch gerne für mich testen. Also bitte konkreter werden. Ich bin, um das zu wiederholen, auch ein Fan von komplementären Therapien und möchte in dieser Hinsicht nichts auslassen.
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Helmut

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Helmut,

versuche es doch einmal mit Shiitake und Reishi. Beiden wird eine Blutdruck senkende Wirkung nachgesagt.

Gruß  JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ralf,

Der Effekt, dass die Krebszellen beginnen können, sich von dem Antiandrogen zu ernähren, ist eine andere Geschichte und schlimmer als zu reduzieren. 

Wer kontrolliert denn das, welcher Arzt merkt denn das. 
Als ich auf 150 mg Casodex umstellen wollte, hatte der PSA gedreht. Nach 8,5 Monaten, ging der PSA kräftig rauf. Nur durch das Absetzen von Casodex konnte ich meinen PSA Nadir von 0,6 erreichen. Das hatte keinen meiner Ärzte interessiert und bei mir eine Weile gedauert bis ich reagiert habe. Man hört ja immer so stark wie möglich therapieren, das ist in den Köpfen, auch in meinem gewesen. Für mich falsch und kotraproduktiv.
Ich glaube das es oft empfohlen und manchmal ohne viel Nutzen oder gar kontraproduktiv langfristig genommen wird.

Mein Verständniss oder Nichverständniss von Casodex hat mich immmerhin 4 Jahre weitergebracht.

Blutdruckregulierung durch Shitake, Rheishi und Auricularia, aber ob unter Casodex?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Konrad,
meine Frau und ich haben bereits vor 2 Jahren einen Therapie mit Heilpilzen gemacht. Ich wegen PSA und Cholesterin und meine Frau wegen Cholesterin. Hatten Einnahmeempfehlungen von der Gesellschaft für Heilpilze erhalten. Habe mich auch intensiv mit dem Thema befasst. Habe auch die Veröffentlichungen von MykroTroph, Limeshain, gelesen.
Ich habe genommen: Agaricus (ABM), Maitake, Coriouls, Polyporus, Shitake und Auricularia. Die Kur über mehrere Monate hat weder bei meiner Frau beim Cholesterin, noch bei mir etwas gebracht. Bei mir sind PSA als auch Cholesterin gestiegen. Mir ist auch bekannt, dass in verschiedenen SHG Vorträge über Heilpilze gehalten wurden. Ob allerdings jemand davon profitierte, ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Entsprechend skeptisch äußert sich auch Fr. Dr. Hübner in ihrem Buch über asiatische Heilpilze.
Trotzdem danke für den Ratschlag.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Helmut,

ich kenne einen SHG-Leiter, da unten in deiner Gegend, der seit Jahren mit Vitalpilzen, seinen PCa in Schach hält. Jeder Körper ist anders, du kennst das. Die Studien und Erfahrungen sind da. Du hast meine Skepsis bei der Casodexeinnahme und die Hilfe mit Vitalpilzen gemerkt.

Vitalpilze, auch ich habe die ähnliche Mischung genommen soll wirken, langfristig ohne sonstige Medikation am besten, die wer weiss was kaputt macht im Körper. Es sind keine Medikamente, nur Natur. Ich nehme 2 Pilze erneut beide gut getestet, diese gehören zu meinem kleinen Coctail.

Wie ist es bei Thalidomid z.B. viele nehmen es. Ob überhaupt ein Nutzen da ist, ob sich übrhaupt neue Blutgefäße bilden würden, ob es hilft weiss kaum einer. Irgend wann ist der Herzinfarkt da, in 5 oder 10 Jahren.

Bei mir würde die Einnahme nichts bringen, bei anderen evtl. doch. Das ist doch unser Problem. Bei mir würde Avastin da was bringen, mir zu giftig.

Frau Dr. Hübner ist Schulmedizinerin, das ist zu berücksichtigen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
Rudolf hatte bei Eröffnung dieses Threads erwähnt, dass es ein DVD gibt, mit dem Vortrag, den Fr. Dr. Hübner in Magdeburg gehalten hat. 
Kann mir jemand mitteilen, ob es eine solche DVD gibt und wo man diese bekommen kann. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Helmut,

kaufe dir das Buch von Dr. Douwes "Nährstoffe" (ISBN 978-3-931688-13-4) damit kannst du mehr anfangen, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.

Ich kenne den Vortrag, aber es ist lange her, man hört und liest so viel. Womit kann man was anfangen ist da die Frage.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> Kann mir jemand mitteilen, ob es eine solche DVD gibt und wo man diese bekommen kann.


Hallo Helmut,

Du kannst sie über die Geschäftsstelle des BPS anfordern (info@prostatakrebs-bps.de). Den Preis weiß ich nicht, wohl so um die 10,- .
Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Konrad, 
hallo Ralf,
für die Hinweise möchte ich mich bestens bedanken. Habe mir das Buch und auch die DVD bestellt. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Guten Tag,
> 
> heute habe ich das neue Buch von Frau Dr. Hübner "Komplementäre Onkologie" bekommen, als SHG-Buch gekauft, 69 Euro über Amazon, ISBN 978-37945-2586-7.


Was steht in dem pdf für Patienten?

"Aufgrund der Verstoffwechselung sind zahlreiche Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten möglich, sodass die Einnahme von Boswellia-Präparaten immer mit einem Arzt abgesprochen werden sollte.
Zusammenfassend kann man derzeit vorsichtig den Einsatz von Boswellia bei Patienten mit Hirntumoren versuchen. Möglicherweise kann man so die Cortisongabe (für das Abschwellen eines Ödems) verringern. Weihrauch kann aber noch nicht als etablierter Bestandteil der Therapie angesehen werden."

Als Quelle für Hirntumore gibt sie an:
Nestler, U. Die Therapie mit Boswellia serata bei Gliomen. Brainstorm 2005;2:25-7

Gut, aber neuere Papiere sind hier noch nicht erfasst.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

mein Arzt gibt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bei weit fortgeschrittenen Hirntumoren bis zu 4 gr. Botswelia, mit gutem Erfolg.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> mein Arzt gibt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bei weit fortgeschrittenen Hirntumoren bis zu 4 gr. Botswelia, mit gutem Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


ja, und es ist wichtig, dass wir ihn fragen, weshalb diese Substanzen wirken.
denn es ist anzunehmen, dass sie auch beim PK wirken.

die von Frau Dr. Hübner angegebene Quelle steht nicht im PubMed.

aber hier gibts aus 2002 ein Papier, dass AKBA zytostatisch und Apoptose-induzierend wirkt.

und hier ist in einem Artikel des LEF-Chefs Faloon über Prostatakrebs und Ernährung gleich zu Anfang von der hemmenden Wirkung von Boswelliasäuren auf die 5-lipoxygenase, einem pro-inflammatorischen zytokin, die Rede.

und es gibt noch viel mehr, aber ich muss jetzt leider was anderes machen ...
schönen Dienstag!
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Also, nehmen wir als weiteres Beispiel das Kapitel Quercetin.


ich hab ein schönes review zum Quercetin gefunden, es wird dort auch ganz grundsätzlich in antioxidative therapie eingeführt.
hier der abstract (den fulltext hab ich auch):

*Health effects of quercetin: from antioxidant to nutraceutical.*

Boots AW, Haenen GR, Bast A.

Department of Pharmacology and Toxicology, Faculty of Medicine Maastricht University, P.O. Box 616, 6200 MD Maastricht, The Netherlands. a.boots@farmaco.unimaas.nl

Quercetin, a member of the flavonoids family, is one of the most prominent dietary antioxidants. It is ubiquitously present in foods including vegetables, fruit, tea and wine as well as countless food supplements and is claimed to exert beneficial health effects. This includes protection against various diseases such as osteoporosis, certain forms of cancer, pulmonary and cardiovascular diseases but also against aging. Especially the ability of quercetin to scavenge highly reactive species such as peroxynitrite and the hydroxyl radical is suggested to be involved in these possible beneficial health effects. Consequently, numerous studies have been performed to gather scientific evidence for these beneficial health claims as well as data regarding the exact mechanism of action and possible toxicological aspects of this flavonoid. The purpose of this review is to evaluate these studies in order to elucidate the possible health-beneficial effects of the antioxidant quercetin. Firstly, the definitions as well as the most important aspects regarding free radicals, antioxidants and oxidative stress will be discussed as background information. Subsequently, the mechanism by which quercetin may operate as an antioxidant (tested in vitro) as well as the potential use of this antioxidant as a nutraceutical (tested both ex vivo and in vivo) will be discussed.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Rudolf

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *RuStra*  
 				Also, nehmen wir als weiteres Beispiel das Kapitel Quercetin.

Quercetin bekommen alle schwerstkranke Krebspatienten, von meinem Arzt. Ich nehme es seit langem.

Für mich sehr positiv getestet ist, hochdosiert Vit. C (entgegen allen STUDIEN), Artesiane, Maitake Pilz.

Und zur Verhinderung von neuer BLutzellbildung (antiangiogenese, VEGF 80 %), des Tumors, Avastin. Thalidomid ist für mich ungeeignet, mit nur 5 % überexpremiert.

Viel Erfolg, bei deinen Forschungen, Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> Guten Tag,
> 
> heute habe ich das neue Buch von Frau Dr. Hübner "Komplementäre Onkologie" bekommen, als SHG-Buch gekauft, 69 Euro über Amazon, ISBN 978-37945-2586-7.
> 
> Frau Dr. Hübner ist Chefärztin der Abteilung Onkologie der Habichtswald-Klinik Kassel und Sprecherin des Arbeitskreises komplementäre Onkologie in der deutschen Krebsgesellschaft.


Es gibt von Frau Dr. Hübner ein neues Buch: 
Aloe, Ginkgo, Mistel & Co, 
Ergänzende Wirkstoffe in der Krebsbehandlung:
Der Ratgeber für Patienten und Angehörige
Geleitwort von Prof. Dr. Ulrich Kleeberg, Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft 

Prof. Kleeberg und Frau Dr. Hübner haben letzten Samstag in Hamburg zum Thema Komplementäre Onkologie gesprochen. Ich habe zum Zwecke der Selbsthilfegruppen-internen Nachbearbeitung von Prof. Kleeberg seine Folien zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, wir werden nach Debatte berichten.

So long,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Es gibt von Frau Dr. Hübner ein neues Buch: 
> Aloe, Ginkgo, Mistel & Co, 
> Ergänzende Wirkstoffe in der Krebsbehandlung:
> Der Ratgeber für Patienten und Angehörige
> Geleitwort von Prof. Dr. Ulrich Kleeberg, Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft


hab mir das Buch gekauft.
es ist quasi die Patienten-Ausgabe von ihrem letztes Jahr erschienen Buch "Komplementäre Onkologie", das sich im wesentlichen an Ärzte richtet.
sie hat zu 117 "ergänzenden Wirkstoffe" geschrieben, der Hauptteil des Buches.

Den Rahmen gibt Prof. Kleeberg vor, in seinem "Geleitwort":
"Seit über 30 Jahren befassen sich die Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft e.V. (DKG) und assoziierte wissenschaftliche Institute damit, die Bevölkerung vor irrationalen Behauptungen zu schützen."

Neben diesen beiden Hübner-Büchern haben wir noch den "Ratgeber unkonventionelle Krebstherapien" von Münstedt - ich finde, alle 3 Bücher sollten in die Büchersammlung einer jeden SHG aufgenommen werden. 

Die Auseinandersetzung über die einzelnen Substanzen/Verfahren kann ja jeweils konkret weitergehen, hatten wir ja auch last year in diesem Faden begonnen. 
Für mich kommt hinzu -ich sagte es schon-  dass wir uns auch anhand des Vortrags von Prof.Kleeberg in Hamburg weiter auseinandersetzen werden. Inhalt des Geleitworts und des Vortrages stimmen ziemlich überein. 

bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> In einer Übersicht über 119 Substanzen am Ende des Buches stellt Frau Dr.Hübner fest:
> "Tabelle 3 stellt eine Auswahl von komplementären Substanzen ...


Aus aktuellem Anlass  -s. den Diskussionsfaden über Abiraterone-Erfahrungsaustausch-
hole ich hier nach, was ich (aber auch sonst niemand) vor 3 Jahren nicht gemacht habe:

Neben der angeführten Tabelle 3 gibt es in dem Buch natürlich auch eine Tabelle 2 und vor allem eine Tabelle 1:

"*Übersicht über die Wirkung von komplementären Substanzen auf Enzyme in der Signaltransduktion*

Tabelle 1 stellt nur die wichtigsten Enzyme dar, beschränkt sich bei den Medikamenten auf die Chemotherapeutika und verwandte Substanzen und soll dem Leser beispielhaft die umfangreiche Interaktion zwischen Medikamenten und komplementären Substanzen verdeutlichen. Die Tabelle ersetzt nicht die Abstimmung mit dem Pharmakologen. Eine ausführlichere Übersicht kann bei der Autorin angefordert werden."

Wichtige Familienmitglieder der Cytochrom P450 Familie werden aufgeführt, aber auch die Glutathion-S-Transferase.

Beim *CYP3A4* steht als *Substrat-Liste* (zu der man nun Abiraterone hinzufügen kann):

Erlotinib
Etoposid
Exemestan
Fulvestrant
Gefitinib
Ifosfamid
Imatinib
Irinotecan
Paclitaxel
Sorefenib
Sunitinib
Tacrolimus
Tomoxifen
Teniposid
Tipifamib
Vinblastin
Vincristin
Vindesin
Vinca-Alcaloide
Vinorelbin

Als I*nhibitoren* listet Frau Dr. Hübner auf:

Allicin
Boswellia
Capsaicin
Cimetidin
Curcumin
EGCG
Echinachin
Essiac
Flavanoide
Gingko
Ginseng
Grapefruitsaft
Kamille
Silymarin
Naringin
PC-SPES
Quercetin(kurzfristig)
Tangeritin
Traubenkernöl

Die Liste der *Induktoren:*

Allium
Carotin
Echinacin [ich weiss, das steht auch bei den Inhibitoren]
Glycyrrhiza glabra
Ginseng [s.o.]
Grapefruitsaft [s.o.]
Ingwer
Johanniskraut
Kava Kava
Quercetin(langfristig)
Retinol
Rutin
Vitamin C(Männer)
Vitamin E

Ansonsten ist im Abiraterone-Zusammenhang vielleicht noch interessant, was zum *CYP2D6* in der Tabelle 1 steht, denn das Abi hemmt dieses Enzym - sprich die Verstoffwechselung geht langsamer, wenn ich Stoffe/Medikamente nehme, die über CYP2D6 zerlegt werden.

Bei den *Substraten* nur für uns uninterassante Medis/Chemotherapeutika.

Bei den *Inhibitoren*:

Boswellia
Capsaicin
Cimetidin
Ginseng
Kamille
Naringinin
Silymarin

Bei den *Induktoren* steht nur das EGCG

----------


## RuStra

> Beim *CYP3A4* steht als *Substrat-Liste* (zu der man nun Abiraterone hinzufügen kann):
> 
> Paclitaxel
> 
> Als I*nhibitoren* listet Frau Dr. Hübner auf:
> 
> *Silymarin*


So, nun noch ein Nachklapp-Beitrag in diesem Diskussionsfaden:

Zur Mariendistel (Silybum marianum) schreibt Frau Dr. Hübner u.a. auf der S.188:

"
*Wechselwirkungen*

*Mit der Tumortherapie*

Silymarin und Silibinin inhibieren die Aktivität der Topoisomerase 2 (Davis-Searles et al., 2005). Inwieweit dies die Chemotherapie mit Medikamenten beeinträchtigt, die ebenfalls die Topoisomerase 2 beeinfllussen, ist nicht bekannt. In vitro konnten synergistische, anti-kanzerogene Effekte von Silibinin und Doxorubicin, Cisplatin oder Carboplatin gezeigt werden (Tyagi et al., 2004a).

Die Hinzugabe von Silibinin zu Cisplatin und Carboplatin verminderte deutlich das Zellwachstum. Auch die Wirksamkeit von Doxorubicin auf Prostatakarzinomzelllen wurde in vitro durch Silibinin signifikant verbessert.

Im Tierversuch führt die orale Gabe von Silibinin zu einem verminderten Wachstum des nicht kleinzelligen Bronchialkarzinoms und verbesserte die Wirkung von Doxorubicin (Singh et al., 2004b).

Pharmakologisch sind Wechselwirkungen von Silymarin durch eine Beeinflussung der Funktionn von Cytochrom P4503A4 und UGT1A1 möglich, obwohl die in vivo erreichbaren Plasmakonzentrationen mit 0,0249-0,257 mM/l zu niedrig liegen, um signifikante Effekt auszulösen. Eine Arbeitsgruppe zeigte, dass eine Beeinflussung der Serumkonzentration von Irinotecan über die Zeit nicht auftritt.

*Mit anderen Medikamenten*

Aufgrund der Beeinflussung von Cytochrom P4503A4 und UGT1A1 sind Wechselwirkungen mit unterschiedlichen Medikamenten möglich. Untersuchungen hierzu liegen noch nicht vor. Es wurde jedoch bereits gezeigt, dass der Serumspiegel von Indinavir durch Mariendistel vermindert wird (Hu et al., 2005)

....

*Bewertung*

Die Mariendistel wird in der traditionellen Phytotherapie als "Leberschutzmittel" eingesetzt. Aus diesem Grunde wurden bei Hepatotoxizität unterschiedliche Zytostatika bzw. bei negativer Beeinflussung der Leberfunktion durch den Tumor und seine Metastasen Silymarin bzw. Silibinin zur Protektion eingesetzt. Es liegen bisher keine klinischen Studien vor, die diesen Effekt bei Tumorpatienten belegen.

Allerdings haben Silymarin und Silibinin einen interessanten Einfluss auf Signalkaskade und Stoffwechselwege in der Tumorzelle und begünstigen einen Wachstumsstillstand und die Apoptose. Hierbei liegen offensichtlich auch synergistische Wirkungen mit einzelnen Zytostatika vor. 

Beide Substanzen haben ein hohes Potential für Wechselwirkungen, das sie Cytochrom P4503A4 und UGT1A1 beeinflussen, über die viele weitere Medikamente metabolisiert werden. Konkrete Daten liegen bisher bis auf eine Ausnahme (Indinavir) nicht vor. Eine Beeinflussung von Irinotecan konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden.

Klinische Studien zur Wirksamkeit bei Tumorpatienten, insbesondere zur Kombination mit weiteren antitumoralen Medikamenten wurden bisher nicht durchgeführt. Dies ist dringend erforderlich, bevor eine Empfehlung zum Einsatz von Silberdistelpräparaten bei Tumorpatienten ausgesprochen werden kann.
"

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

um keinen neuen Thread zu starten, hänge ich *diese Information* mal hier an. Zu Ribosomen noch dies: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ribosom.

*"Mit wem du gelacht hast, wirst du vielleicht vergessen, mit wem du geweint hast, nie".
*(Arabisches Sprichwort)

----------


## RuStra

[QUOTE=RuStra;58144]Anlässlich der aufgekommenen Debatte hier der entsprechende Nachklapp zum Thema Resveratrol:

 Zum Resveratrol schreibt Frau Dr. Hübner u.a. auf der S.244:

"
*Wechselwirkungen*

*Mit der Tumortherapie*

Die Effektivität von Cisplatin, Etoposid, 5-FU, Doxorubicin und Paclitaxel an verschiedenen Karzinomzelllinien kann in vitro durch Resveratrol verstärkt werden. Durch eine Herunterregulierung von Survivin wird die Empfindlichkeit von Tumorzellen gegen Zytostatika erhöht. In niedrigen Konzentrationen führt Resveratrol jedoch zu einer verminderten Apoptose druch Vincristin und Daunrubicin.

Kardiomyozyten werden von der Kardiotoxizität von Doxorubicin durch Resveratrol geschützt.

Welche Wechselwirkungen durch Interaktion an Cytochrom P450 1A1 entstehen, ist unbekannt.

Die gegensätzlichen Ergebnisse zur synergistischen und antagonistischen Wirkung von Resveratrol mit verschiedenen Zytostatika kann noch nicht befriedigend erklärt werden, insbesondere da der sonst für viele sekundäre Pflanzenstoffe geltende Hinweis auf die Antioxidanswirkung nicht die Unterschiede für Doxorubicin (synergistisch) und Daunorubicin (antagonistisch) erklärt. Ob konzentrationsabhängige Effekt oder die jeweils untersuchte Tumorzelllinie hierfür verantwortlich sind, bleibt unklar.

Die Wirkung einer Radiatio kann in verschiedenen Karzinomzelllinien durch Resveratrol verstärkt werden.

*Dosierung*

Die Dosierungen von Resveratrol in unterschiedlichen Tierexperimenten variieren. Dosierungen von 1-40mg/kg haben noch keinen Effekt auf das Tumorwachstum. Bei einem höheren Konsum von Wein (750 ml bei einer Person von 70 kg Körpergewicht) leigt die Aufnahme von Resveratrol aus Wein bei ca. 1,2 mg.

Resveratrol wird in der Leber glucuronidiert, die Bioverfügbarkeit wird hierdurch vermindert. Eine Dosis von 25 mg oral führte bei Freiwilligen nur zu minimal nachweisbaren Plasmaspiegeln von unverändertem Resveratrol ( < 5 ng/ml ).

Insgesamt erscheint es fraglich, ob durch die orale Aufnahme von Resveratrol auch als höher dosiertes Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ein wirksamer Spiegel erreicht werden kann.


*Kontraindikationen*

Kontraindikationen für den Einsatz von Resveratrol liegen nicht vor.


*Bewertung*

Resveratrol stellt eine der interessanten Substanzen aus der Gruppe der sekundären Pflanzenstoffe dar. Es beeinflusst zahlreiche Moleküle innerhalb des Stoffwechsels, der Signalkaskade sowie des Zellzyklus und führt hierdurch in vitro bei Tumorzellen zu einem Zellzyklusstillstand und zur  Auslösung der Apoptose. Darüber hinaus hat Resveratrol antiangiogenetische Eigenschaften und beeinflusst Zelladhäsion und Migration.

Im Gegensatz zu den zahlreichen positiven Ergebnissen sind die tierexperimentellen Daten weniger überzeugend. Dies könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass Resveratrol eine eingeschränkte Bioverfügbarkeit hat. Zur Vorsicht mahnt die Beobachtung, dass sowohl Resveratrol als auch sein Metabolit Piceatannol in vivo in einigen Experimenten zu einem verstärkten Wachstum von Tumoren führte.

Unbestritten sind dagegen die präventiven Eigenschaften von Resveratrol. Ein mögliches Potenzial liegt in der Synergie mit bestimmten Zytostatika.

Zusammanfassend ist derzeit nicht zum Einsatz von Resveratrol in medikamentöser Form, z.B. als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bei Tumorpatienten, zu raten. Es sind weitere experimentelle Daten erforderlich, um das interessante Potenzial dieser Substanz zu bestimmen und Empfehlungen auszusprechen.

*Literatur*

Niles RM et al. Resveratro is rapidly metabolized in athymic (nu/nu) mice and does not inhibit human melanoma xenograft tumor growth. J Nutr 2006; 136 (10): 2542-6.



[ diese ist abgetippt aus dem Buch ( die einzige Lit-Angabe hat Udo in seinem Beitrag wieder aufgegriffen), das folgende ist die Zusammenfassung von der dem Buch beiliegenden CD: ]



Resveratrol ähnelt als Molekül in seinem Aufbau den natürlichen Geschlechtshormonen. Es wirkt als Antioxidans und hat antientzündliche Eigenschaften.

In zahlreichen Laboruntersuchungen wirkte Resveratrol wachstumshemmend auf unterschiedliche Tumorzellarten. 
Darüber hinaus führte es zur Aktivierung von Stoffwechselwegen, die zum Absterben der Tumorzellen (sog. Apoptose) führen.

Resveratrol kann bereits in sehr niedrigen Konzentrationen wirksam sein. Dies bezieht sich insbesondere auf Untersuchungen an hormonabhängigen Tumorzellen, wie Hormonrezeptor-positiven Mammakarzinomzellen und androgensensiblen Prostatakarzinomzellen. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass
Resveratrol in Abhängigkeit von der Konzentration am Rezeptor sowohl aktivierend als auch hemmend wirkt. Aus diesem Grund könnte Resveratrol bei hormonabhängigen Tumoren auch negative Wirkungen haben.

In mehreren Laborexperimenten verstärkte Resveratrol sowohl die Wirkung einer Chemotherapie als auch die einer Bestrahlung. Bei einigen Chemotherapiemitteln kann es zu einer Wirkungsabschwächung kommen, doch auch hier müssen weitere Forschungen folgen. 

Wissenschaftlich gut durchgeführte Studien zur Wirkung von Resveratrol in der Prävention oder in der Therapie von Tumorpatienten liegen bisher nicht vor.

----------


## RuStra

Wenn man erneut über komplementäre Onkologie diskutieren möchte, 
lohnt ein Blick in die Prostatkrebs- 
und http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...angversion.pdfBrustkrebs-Leitlinie.

Gibt man das Wort "komplementär" ins Suchfeld ein, wird man beim BCa fündig, beim PCa nicht.
Gibt man das Wort "Hübner" ein, dto.

Tja, wir Männer ... ?!

Ps.: Der Inhalt dessen, was in der BCa-Leitlinie in dem Kapitel "Komplementäre Therapie" ab S.280 steht, ist natürlich eine eigene Betrachtung wert.

----------

